# NBA Title



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Well just moments ago, the Miami Heat cinched the deal, taking themselves to the NBA Finals. The San Antonio spurs are going to be there as well. But only one team can win the title. Who will it be?


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

Clinched? Though I'm pulling for Miami, they still need 1 more. 
I can't stand that dirty rotten Manu Genobli. I HATE the San Antonio Spurs. I can't wait to see that awesome Labron James put a severe hurtin' on those stinky Spurs. If it isn't gonna be the Jazz in the West, I want the East!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Oops. shows I haven't been following the games too close:-? well I bet they do win the next, but we'll get to that when it happens.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I figured the Heat to be a shoe in for the title. I wondered at the beginning of the playoffs if they would even lose a single game. Looks like the Pacers are giving them all they can handle. The Pacers are one possession from being up 3-2. And game 6 is in Indy.


----------



## Rspeters (Apr 4, 2013)

Yeah it's been a much closer series than anyone expected. It could easily go to game 7.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Who the **** cares :bored:


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok, NOW the Heat have clinched a spot in the finals. Anybody else have more insights?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

My insight after 3 games - 
Heat might have the best players, but the Spurs have the best team. And if the Spurs take one more at home, the Heat are done.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Last night, LeBron James looked terrible. If he can get back into a rhythm, and wade and bosh show up, I think the Heat can regain control. Tony parker is having an MRI on his hamstring today, and if he's not cleared to play game 4, that might be the time for the Heat to come out with a better game plan.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

outdoorser said:


> I think the Heat can regain control.


Don't you have to have control, to regain control? So far, the Heat haven't had control in the series. They started out down one game, and then did what they were supposed to do at home - win. Now they are down 2-1, with two more road games. I've believed for years, that great teams NEVER lose three in a row. And this series may go that neither team loses two in a row. But when the favored team loses game 1, it is a killer. I'm not a fan of either team, so I don't have a dog in this fight. But just watching it - I think the Heat are done.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Your right Gary, the Heat never did have control. I should have said that they can _gain _control. I believe your right about great teams never losing 3 in a row.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

You really should be asking...Boston or Chicago??


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I don't follow ya gdog


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

outdoorser said:


> I don't follow ya gdog


So sad....

STANLEY CUP PLAYOFFS!!!! -()/-


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

gdog said:


> So sad....
> 
> STANLEY CUP PLAYOFFS!!!! -()/-


Oh I gotcha... wasn't in my hockey frame of mind on this thread


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I hope the heat pulls it out.

for hockey I hope the blackhawks win it all as well,


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Things just got real for Miami.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

I don't really care for either team but I'm pulling for SA because everyone expects Miami to win, and I can't stand King James or Wade.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Hate both teams but would rather see duncan win over james. 

Good series either way if your an nba fan!


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Very exciting game last night. SA had it in their hands. Props to Miami for pulling it out in overtime.

GAME 7!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing who comes away with the title. Rooting for Miami!


----------

